# lake gunterville



## mulletaddict (Feb 22, 2009)

I am going to lake gunterville the week of april 20th. Doesanyone haveany tips on catching bream or catfish?Thanks.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *mulletaddict (3/20/2009)*I am going to lake gunterville the week of april 20th. Doesanyone haveany tips on catching bream or catfish?Thanks.


I grew up fishing Guntersville but have not fished there much in recent years so I am sure lots of things have changed. I will say that one thing has not changed and that is Guntersville is "BIG WATER". Treat that lake with every bit of the respect you would give the Bay or Near Shore. When fronts spill into the Tennessee Valley they get trapped by the Brindley Mountain Ridge(the Tennesee Vally Divide). The storms will then push easterly down the river. These storms pull heat and moisture from the river developing strength just like a hurricane in the GOM and get compressed between Green Mountain and Brindley Mountain as the head over the dam. I've seen wall clouds roll across the dam pushing 100+ mph straight line winds and kicking up 5'-6' whitecaps. It get's real nasty in your standard issue bassboat.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I also grew up on Lake Guntersville but have been on the gulf coast for 12 years now. If you want to fish the dam, then I advise netting some shad minnows (they'll school close to where the turbines are pushing water out on the west side of the dam). You can just carolina rig the live bait on the west side of the dam in the middle of thefast movingwater and catch largestripers and hybrids. Closeup of the area I'm referencing: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=lake+guntersville+map&ie=UTF8&split=0&gl=us&ei=cQPESbnIOKCImQedvbTYCw&ll=34.42447,-86.392622&spn=0.027187,0.055618&t=h&z=15

You could also target large catfish fishing the pillars of the Houston Bridge. Closeup: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=lake+guntersville+map&ie=UTF8&split=0&gl=us&ei=cQPESbnIOKCImQedvbTYCw&ll=34.369759,-86.288681&spn=0.013602,0.027809&t=h&z=16

Admittedly, I lived on the southest portion of the lake, so most of my knowledge about bream fishing comes from that area. The bream and shellcracker always seemed to bed in May, but here are two areas that have produced bream for me right next to the shoreline (over ten years ago) in April:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=lake+guntersville+map&ie=UTF8&split=0&gl=us&ei=cQPESbnIOKCImQedvbTYCw&ll=34.320011,-86.32252&spn=0.003403,0.006952&t=h&z=18

and 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=lake+guntersville+map&ie=UTF8&split=0&gl=us&ei=cQPESbnIOKCImQedvbTYCw&ll=34.328894,-86.300681&spn=0.003402,0.006952&t=h&z=18

Guntersville Lake is probably best known for it's largemouth bass fishing.....I'll try to post some info on that later..have to run for now. Anyway, good luck...you may want to stop into some of the local baitshops and ask what's hot presently.


----------



## mulletaddict (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for that great replyI need all the help I can get


----------

